# Please recommend a classic guitar for me



## LBrandt

Hello,

I have a very old Martin classic guitar, a 00-28G, if you know which one that is, and even though it's in great shape, I'd like to consider getting a second classic guitar.

Could anyone recommend a good classic guitar for me, considering that I'd like to keep the cost below $1000? The only other requirement is that I don't want a cutaway model (I guess that's what you call one that has the soundboard cut away on one side). 

Thanks,
Louis


----------



## tdc

Most people I've talked to will tell you that anything under $1000 wont be very good, but both of my classical guitars are. I consider them to be decent, but nothing too great. Ramundos are a fairly good brand (made in Spain) that is what I am currently playing. The best thing to do is find a good quality guitar that is made from wood that is native to the area you live in, this wood will be less likely to suffer strain and damage from changes in humidity and temperature. That is why the best guitars are usually custom made from local woods.


----------



## the_emptier

honestly, i'm very inexperienced in classical music but i bought a used yamaha classical for 175 bucks and it's amazing for the bang i've gotten. my guitar teacher uses takamine and cordoba, which are amazing brands as well to check out if you have more money.


----------



## Listener

For the last several weeks I've started playing an old steel string guitar. I'm not very good, but I enjoy it, more than when I practiced piano.

I'd like a classical guitar and am not sure how to go about finding the right one. Of course I'd like a quality instrument, but those are rather expensive. Would it be worthwhile trying to find a used high end instrument, selling for lower than its normal price, or should I rather stick to a new instrument of average quality?


----------



## tdc

Listener said:


> For the last several weeks I've started playing an old steel string guitar. I'm not very good, but I enjoy it, more than when I practiced piano.
> 
> I'd like a classical guitar and am not sure how to go about finding the right one. Of course I'd like a quality instrument, but those are rather expensive. Would it be worthwhile trying to find a used high end instrument, selling for lower than its normal price, or should I rather stick to a new instrument of average quality?


There is nothing wrong with getting a used guitar. Go with whatever you can get the best deal on. Make sure it has a nice tone, play it first, and then if it sounds good to you go for it.


----------



## Listener

My guess is the selection in the immediate area is going to be quite mediocre, though I don't know for certain.

Is there any situation where it would be worthwhile to buy a guitar online, unplayed?


----------



## tdc

Listener said:


> My guess is the selection in the immediate area is going to be quite mediocre, though I don't know for certain.
> 
> Is there any situation where it would be worthwhile to buy a guitar online, unplayed?


Thats more risky. I wouldn't recommend it unless you really know your guitars, and/or its an exceptionally good deal.


----------



## Listener

I don't really know guitars. But I did recently see a Kristopher Barnett guitar sell for about $1000, when new they are $2900.

I was hoping someone here would have some specific names I should look for.


----------



## hawk

My neighbor and friend build's nice guitar's. I don't really know much about guitar's but he seem's to have a reputation for making fine instruments. they are pricey though....

http://www.bazzolo.com/


----------



## Comus

Listener said:


> For the last several weeks I've started playing an old steel string guitar. I'm not very good, but I enjoy it, more than when I practiced piano.
> 
> I'd like a classical guitar and am not sure how to go about finding the right one. Of course I'd like a quality instrument, but those are rather expensive. Would it be worthwhile trying to find a used high end instrument, selling for lower than its normal price, or should I rather stick to a new instrument of average quality?


A used guitar might sound better if it's well taken care of and will actually appreciate in value if it's handmade.


----------



## Guest

Orpheus Valley Kremona guitars sell for around $700 and are a great value. One of my students owns a spruce top, and it has surprisingly good tone, playability, and workmanship for the money. I think it's the "Sofia" model.


----------

